# Posts



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

Just three more posts and I'll be top of the class....

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

UKAPS BABY!!!


----------



## Arana (14 Apr 2008)

how many was that again?


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

Wooohoo!!! Sorry I'll stop now and perhaps do a bit of growing up...


----------



## Garuf (14 Apr 2008)

Sam, what the hell are you on about?


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

Tied now mate!!!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

Haha never!!!!


----------



## Garuf (14 Apr 2008)

I get it now.    
Children


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

The really sad thing is that I'm sat here laughing out loud to myself...oh dear there really is no hope for me anymore.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> The really sad thing is that I'm sat here laughing out loud to myself...oh dear there really is no hope for me anymore.



Me too as soon as I figured out I was a couple behind!!!  Was thinking of all the things I could post about to blow your total away!!!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

You'd never guess I turned 27 last week.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

I'm 31 in August!   

I think being with kids all day keeps me young!  Either that or they're responsible for me losing my hair!  (I am also, I think, the most immature person in my class and I'm the teacher!)


----------



## TDI-line (14 Apr 2008)

You post whores.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> You post whores.



Totally!   


(833 now Sam!!!!)  (This could go on for a while couldn't it?!  )


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

Yes! A very long time!     Was just thinking I should take the high road.  Its not about the number of posts, but the quality of the posts.

PS - we're miles ahead of George our nearest rival, so suggest we just share top spot, you take Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and I'll Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.  Alternate Sundays.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yes! A very long time!     Was just thinking I should take the high road.  Its not about the number of posts, but the quality of the posts.
> 
> PS - we're miles ahead of George our nearest rival, so suggest we just share top spot, you take Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and I'll Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.  Alternate Sundays.



Sounds like a good plan to me!  We want to watch out for Clive though, he's sneaking up there too; nearly at 800!!!!


----------



## Arana (14 Apr 2008)

What do you win when you get to a 1000?


----------



## Garuf (14 Apr 2008)

100 points.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2008)

And a cup of tea. Umm tea...


----------



## Arana (14 Apr 2008)

and what do they call you after "leggy old stem plant"?


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

Stem plant with Zimmer frame!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2008)

Nice


----------



## Martin (15 Apr 2008)

Funnily enough today I was going to start a thread entitled "The race to 1000", I was going to start taking bets on who would win. It depends on who is going to flood this forum with the shortest responses in the next few weeks  My money is on Sam to win! ( A tip for George - just ban Sam for a fortnight ).Unfortunately for Ceg his responses and advice are too long and he is far too grown-up to enter into such a childish race.   Ed is the strongest challenger as he seems very competitive. So the odds are - Themuleous / Sam at 2/1, Ed at  5/2, George at 7/1 and Ceg 10/1. Have I missed anyone out?


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2008)

I'm at what? 500 and something? I reckon I've an outside chance lol.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2008)

Look at the title i was given here, quite funny really...

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=52302


You two have some serious posting to do now...


----------



## nickyc (15 Apr 2008)

Lol!  Do think the 'winner' should get a new title - chosen by the board - and that would be a contender!  

PS Nice car!


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

That's a great idea Martin, love the odds too, can I put 5quid on myself?

Marks...Set...Go!

Sam


----------



## Martin (15 Apr 2008)

Sorry Sam, you can't place a bet on yourself that would be cheating! I will also add Garuf and Dan (Crawford) to the race as we need some outsiders, so Garuf and Dan at 25/1 each!.......... I would add Lisa and Chrisi at 100/1 each, but the fairer sex are not as childish as us neanderthals! (unless they want to take up the challenge).


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Dam!


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

I'm more of a quality over quantity poster...


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

Honestly, I am ...


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

We believe you, millions wouldn't Steve, but we do.

Sam


----------



## Azaezl (15 Apr 2008)

I'd take up the challenge but my post count is pathetic, I guess you could put me down for 1000000000000000000 to 1  I'm like this on every forum, I'm more of a reader then a poster, I think my highest post count is 500 or so.

Theoretically I could do it, but only if you'd all allow me to post pointless topics and short irrelevant answers....oh wait, isn't that what I do already!


----------



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2008)

I like these odds.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Apr 2008)




----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Apr 2008)

You see this is the disadvantage of being stuck in school all day with a class of 29 kids to look after!  You guys have an unfair advantage!     Better lengthen my odds I think!


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

I don't sit infront of a computer for a good portion of the day, honest 

I can sometimes be found in a customers office on their machine browsing the forum while I wait for something to complete.


----------



## zig (16 Apr 2008)

I think certain posters need their postcount set back to zero    that should sort it out


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> I think certain posters need their postcount set back to zero    that should sort it out



Yes, but who would do it...


----------



## Martin (16 Apr 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> I think certain posters need their postcount set back to zero    that should sort it out


 Well moderators the power is at your fingertips    , maybe a close eye needs to be kept on the contents of the contenders posts to ensure quality prevails over quantity!  p.s. SteveUK and Azaezl have just entered the race at 100/1 and 1000/1 respectively.


----------



## ulster exile (16 Apr 2008)

Ah you'd have to lengthen my odds I think Martin since I tend to avoid posting in any thread that requires a knowledgable answer!  I could probably spam for Britain if I put my mind to it, but try and leave that to other sites


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2008)

Yes, i too have hung my post whore cape, for now.


----------



## Azaezl (16 Apr 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Yes, i too have hung my post whore cape, for now.




Post whore cape, I like that 

 <----- Oh look at that, Another 1 added to my count

Or over there if your that way around  ------------->


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Apr 2008)

I didn't realise I was in the top 10. lol

And thats with my 1 month away...ahem.

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (17 Apr 2008)

Is there a top ten list?


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Apr 2008)

yup, your in 11th!


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

I can see I have a way to go...


----------



## TDI-line (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

Crap, my wife has our laptop which means no Ukaps until Sat night!!!  Ed is already using it to his advantage!

Sam

PS - posted on the sly at work, before anyone asks


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2008)

Posting (not on the sly) from work 

Been a quiet day today...


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2008)

Oh, yeah... 300 posts :!:   All quality posts of course


----------



## Martin (18 Apr 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah... 300 posts :!: All quality posts of course


 I will have to shorten your odds Steve , after some shameless post accumilating  , you are now 50/1. After Sam's other half has handicapped him, Ed is now favourite at 2/1 and Sam has moved out to 5/2!


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Apr 2008)

I cant believe how many post this topic has lol! I am flying up behind you guys though at 116 posts :!:


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2008)

I should set up a script to post random comments everywhere


----------



## Martin (18 Apr 2008)

Ok Aaron you can join Azaezl and me at 1000/1.


----------



## Azaezl (18 Apr 2008)

<----And another one for me ---->


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

Thats better, lets just hope he doesn't do to much damage until I get the laptop tomorrow 

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Thats better, lets just hope he doesn't do to much damage until I get the laptop tomorrow
> 
> Sam



I've got a school football tournament tomorrow morning and off to the pub for dinner and beers so think you'll be pretty safe Sam!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Apr 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Ok Aaron you can join Azaezl and me at 1000/1.



Thanks


----------



## TDI-line (18 Apr 2008)

Random smiley...
 :idea:


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

600 posts, I'll have you yet Sam. Just you wait.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2008)

You've been on a real posting mission tonight


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

I had 3 days worth of posting I needed to catch up on, also I want to beat Sam, not that I'm soar about being beaten by him in poker or anything...


----------



## TDI-line (19 Apr 2008)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## Arana (19 Apr 2008)

Thats some postng session!!! what were those odds again?


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

I dunno, I don't know how many posts I actually made, near to 50 I think.


----------



## Arana (19 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I dunno, I don't know how many posts I actually made, near to 50 I think.



and there's no sign of you slowing down yet


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

haha, I've been up since 5, got sent home from work because they'd changed the rota and not told me so I wasn't suppose to be in, I'll probably fall asleep doing water changes in a bit lol.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I dunno, I don't know how many posts I actually made, near to 50 I think.



That's pro whoring mate.


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2008)

Haha, nah not really, I just sat down and looked through all the thread's I'd missed by being at college and work and what not, they soon add up.


----------



## Themuleous (20 Apr 2008)

Laptop back!  You can try Gareth, but you'll never make it!!  

Sam


----------



## Garuf (20 Apr 2008)

I'm letting you win for the time being. Truth be told I'm not too fussed about winning or being number one or anything, I'd much rather sit and watch my fish/  8)


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Apr 2008)

Gosh I'm so left out. Didn't realised there was a competition here going on. Should have fully use this week off work to post rubbish messages around. lol.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

I'm a little concerned this is spiralling into a 'spamming war'.

Of course, I'm all for members being active and posting a lot, but let's please give the posts some thought.  Quantity *and* quantity, please.

UKAPS is fast-earning a good reputation in the forum world.  Let's not jeapordise that, please guys...


----------



## TDI-line (20 Apr 2008)




----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

>



My point exactly, Dan...


----------



## Themuleous (20 Apr 2008)

Its just a bit of fun, I don't think anyone is really going to post complete nonsense just to increase their post total.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2008)

Speak for yourself...

No, I jest of course   I try to find the answer to my n00b questions before I post most of the time


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

Bingo bango!


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Bingo bango!


----------

